# Instrumentation tech help needed...



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I need something that may not exist in the marketplace. I need a FIXED inline instrument air pressure regulator in the 3 to 5 psi range. Dont care if its fixed at 3, 4, or 5 pounds Not adjustable. Not locking. Not tamper resistant. Absolutely fixed. I can't find anything of the sort for sale.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I need something that may not exist in the marketplace. I need a FIXED inline instrument air pressure regulator in the 3 to 5 psi range. Not adjustable. Not locking. Not tamper resistant. Absolutely fixed. I can't find anything of the sort for sale.


How about this...

http://www.dwyer-inst.com/Product/Valves/AirFilters-Regulators/SeriesMPR/Ordering


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> How about this...
> 
> http://www.dwyer-inst.com/Product/Valves/AirFilters-Regulators/SeriesMPR/Ordering


If only it was that easy. They're adjustable.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> If only it was that easy. They're adjustable.





manual said:


> The low torque, non-rising adjustment knob with locking capability provides easy and precise regulation and prevents leakage​


That's what welders are for...
​


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

JRaef said:


> That's what welders are for...


If nobody gives me any leads, I'm seriously thinking about drizzling super glue all over a low pressure regulator. Or maybe a pressure regulator I send an analog signal to.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I've used Bellofram fixed regulators on equipment builds, I think the Type 65 series. Lowest pressure setting I know they offer for sure is 5 PSI.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

What'cha build'n?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> I've used Bellofram fixed regulators on equipment builds, I think the Type 65 series. Lowest pressure setting I know they offer for sure is 5 PSI.


I have used other Bellifram stuff, but never crossed my mind. Thanks for the tip! I was searching Fairchild Industries pretty hard. They used to make one that looked like a fat coupling you'd buy in a specific PSI, but they don't appear to be part of the line now. I thought Morse made them too, but they're Siemens now, and impossible to navigate.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

3xdad said:


> What'cha build'n?


Turbo Encabulator.


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

Marc, you need a Bellofram 82622. They are available at Valworx.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> Turbo Encabulator.


:laughing:

...wait....hell, you probably are.:thumbup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Charlie K said:


> Marc, you need a Bellofram 82622. They are available at Valworx.


Thanks. So far, they seem like the only game in town.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

LP gas regulator?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

John said:


> LP gas regulator?


Hmmm... They're probably a few inches wc and not up to psi. Worth checking.


----------



## etb (Sep 8, 2010)

John said:


> LP gas regulator?


Good idea, as LPG tank pressures match normal air pressure ranges. But I'd advise against, as they regulate poorly at low flow. You'd need a first-stage type and the only fixed 1st stage is a 10psi; the 5psi and 2psi 1st's are adjustable. (I'm only familiar with Rego.)


I think Norgren is good stuff. This here is "tamper resistant"; dunno if that's good enough for your app or not.
http://resources.norgren.com/document_resources/USA/R14, R16.pdf

One right now on ebay for under $20 (if this is "that" type of project) :whistling2:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Norgren-R14...-outlet-5-psi-inlet-max-400-psi-/130712050474


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

etb said:


> I think Norgren is good stuff.


We've had some issues with Norgren regulators going tits up, they aren't always up to less then ideal conditions it seems. 

Not enough to stop using them altogether but they aren't my first choice.


----------



## etb (Sep 8, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> We've had some issues with Norgren regulators going tits up, they aren't always up to less then ideal conditions it seems.
> 
> Not enough to stop using them altogether but they aren't my first choice.


That's good to know.

I've never actually used their regulators, only their valving & actuators; had as good of luck with them as the other brands. Never thought to try any of their stuff until a foreign machine we worked on used them.


----------

